# Dog fights.... pit bulls..



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

don't blame me if you can't stop watching

YouTube - a real pit bull fight


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

your somethin else........ u really are


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

£20 on the white and black one


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> your somethin else........ u really are


 
i try my best.


and yes, i've quoted you so when you watch it and realise how much of an idiot you are; you won't be able to edit it and get away with it.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

no need!!!!!!! its sick!!! nation of animal lovers.... my ass


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> no need!!!!!!! its sick!!! nation of animal lovers.... my ass


 
congratulations, Welcome to idiotsville, population = you.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

chalottej1983 said:


> no need!!!!!!! its sick!!! nation of animal lovers.... my ass


have you even watched it?!, tis cute


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

not sick enough to even cosider watchin anythin wiv a header like that!!!!!!!!!!!!! joke it may b mate....... but a v sick 1 at that


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

chalottej1983 said:


> not sick enough to even cosider watchin anythin wiv a header like that!!!!!!!!!!!!! joke it may b mate....... but a v sick 1 at that


its a pair of pit bulls fighting lol


----------



## Mr Writer (Jul 18, 2007)

Lmfao watch the video.
Am i allowed to use the word cute?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> not sick enough to even cosider watchin anythin wiv a header like that!!!!!!!!!!!!! joke it may b mate....... but a v sick 1 at that


 
you really are backwards.

its not even a joke, there are 2 pit bulls fighting. Maybe you should step away from the gin.


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

Meko said:


> congratulations, Welcome to idiotsville, population = you.


:lol2:Nice


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

weelad said:


> its a pair of puppies playing...:bash:


 
ahem.. a pair of pit bull dogs, play 'fighting'


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

as i said........ i wouldnt concider clickin on sh*t like that....... think what you like.....


----------



## Mr Writer (Jul 18, 2007)

Meko said:


> you really are backwards.
> 
> its not even a joke, there are 2 pit bulls fighting. *Maybe you should step away from the gin*.


We all know how hard that is.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Meko said:


> ahem.. a pair of pit bull dogs, play 'fighting'


:whistling2: read my post again you quoted me wrong ...honest!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> as i said........ i wouldnt concider clickin on sh*t like that....... think what you like.....


 
i'd get *another* infraction if i told you what i think.


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

until u actually watch it you dont know..... so u think its a dog fight.... well u people who watched it did anyway


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> as i said........ i wouldnt concider clickin on sh*t like that....... think what you like.....


Oooooo, Well ark at you all high and mighty:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

weelad said:


> its a pair of *pitt balls* fighting lol


 
i daren't think what that entails.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

chalottej1983 said:


> until u actually watch it you dont know..... so u think its a dog fight.... well u people who watched it did anyway


no cos i know he isnt stupid enough to post a real pit fight without warning people its bad


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Meko said:


> i daren't think what that entails.


:whistling2: quoted me wrong again : victory:


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

yeah well there are some sick and twisted people out there


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> until u actually watch it you dont know..... so u think its a dog fight.... well u people who watched it did anyway


Well the reason i watched it is i know meko's a dog lover and wouldnt consider watching let alone broadcasting dog fights.

Anyways you made me smile for like 5 mins now so Ty and tata


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

you'd think my avatar would say enough


----------



## shplooble (Jan 5, 2008)

aww baby pitbulls are soo cute so are adults :flrt:


----------



## lee1980 (Feb 11, 2008)

Them pups are so cute,:no1:
:lol2: Some people just jump to conclusions???????????????? and yes it is really a pitt bull fight............


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

chalottej1983 said:


> yeah well there are some sick and twisted people out there


 
There are also some very nice and fantastic, caring people out there too:Na_Na_Na_Na: and i know Meko is one of them...............he loves his dogs to bits and i know he wouldnt post anything remotely nasty without warning people first : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oooh i would.. its more fun that way :whistling2:


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

been having fun tonight Meko?? :lol2:

Cool vid as well !!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

oooooooooh i always have fun.


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

Do you think charlotte actually watched the video??


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

aww thats reallt cute

Josh


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

awwwww how cute!!!!


----------



## Tamianth (Oct 13, 2007)

Damn you to all Hell and back.......There I was, all prepared to get high-and-mighty and Mrs Bucket level of indignant........and then discover that's one of the cutest things I've seen in a long time


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

good post... guessin some people took the whole animal rights thing to the extreme, Have to be honest that is the best pit bull fight i have ever seen. Well done brown one.lol


----------



## Rob Wallace (Sep 24, 2006)

This one is just messy tho. LOL ( ITS A JOKE SO NO ACTIVISTS)

hardcore pitbull fight


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

wllcr said:


> This one is just messy tho. LOL ( ITS A JOKE SO NO ACTIVISTS)
> 
> hardcore pitbull fight


ahhahahahaha thats what he think of that dog lol

Josh


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

iv worked with thes dogs in the past and 2 b quit honist with u its people like u bunch ov sados that got them band if it wozent 4 worthless people like u wachen them it wouldent take place id like 2 know if eney ov u have cn a fight in person and knw wot they do 2 get the dogs 2 fight! and wot happens 2 the poar dog that loses! prahps u wouldent fined it so funny then!u spinless roadents:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> iv worked with thes dogs in the past and 2 b quit honist with u its people like u bunch ov sados that got them band if it wozent 4 worthless people like u wachen them it wouldent take place id like 2 know if eney ov u have cn a fight in person and knw wot they do 2 get the dogs 2 fight! and wot happens 2 the poar dog that loses! prahps u wouldent fined it so funny then!u spinless roadents:bash:


for godsake 

another aint watched the video before commenting...................

the 1st vid is of 2 puppies play fighting....................the second is a dog cocking its leg up another 

get off ya blooming high horse before branding people idiots...............because its actually people like you that make mountains out of mole hills that cause the blooming trouble !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Woohoooo Anti's are us lmao

The videos won't bloomin play for me grrr Youtube!!!!

Find it more hilarious how many high horses are knocking about of late though myself


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

no love how did u know it woz 2 pups unless u wer sad enough 2 actuly wach sumthing thats states 2 dogs fighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grow up and get a life:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> no love how did u know it woz 2 pups unless u wer sad enough 2 actuly wach sumthing thats states 2 dogs fighting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grow up and get a life:bash:


 
Because LOVE...... i have met meko in person and i know he wouldnt post an actual real dog fight..............ok LOVE 

Yeah i am a saddo but at least im a saddo who can see the funny side of this.............i would rather be a saddo with a sense of humour than someone that needs a sense of humour transplant :bash:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

sorry "love", I happen to know that Meko, although having a very dark SOH, would never in a million year condone, watch or promote cruelty such as dog fighting - EVER!!!

You really should learn about the thread opener before jumping in feet first.

And for your information Mong, I am already an adult and have a truly divine life - thanks "love"!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Won't let me edit - typo - sorry mod - I meant mongE!

(honest I did )


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

:censor::censor::censor::censor:you


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> :censor::censor::censor::censor:you


 
awww didums did we get you mad.........watch where ya spit ya dummy like ya may loose it :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

me? Why - what did I do exactly?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

some people just dont take being proved wrong very graciously brittone i wouldnt worry about it :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

now you know why i put titles like that. I like to weed out the mentally challenged like Mong and Charlotte.


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

well i dnt knw this person and wen sum1 posts sumthing that states dog fights i will get on my high horse coz iv cn wot hapens 2 thes dogs and no i dident wach the vidio coz ov the titel it had


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> well i dnt knw this person and wen sum1 posts sumthing that states dog fights i will get on my high horse coz iv cn wot hapens 2 thes dogs and no i dident wach the vidio coz ov the titel it had


see your reaction to this and the response from people that know meko just goes to prove..............dont judge something until you have seen what it is and know what it is :whistling2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ever heard the term of phrase "never judge a book by it's cover"

I would have thought that this in a ANIMAL forum filled with animal lovers, and that there had already been a post stating it was 2 PUPPIES PLAYING that you could have safely left your horse tethered outside!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Would also like to just ask Monge - you have come into this thread and attacked people due to them being cruel for watching a dog fight yet your hobby is listed as "huntin" - is that not a little hypocritical?

I don't ocndone hunting in any way, shape or form unless it is a means of survival but I wouldn't attack you publicly not knowing the meaning behind your choice!


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I know one things for sure I can just picture Meko sitting down reading this thread and laughing his socks off :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

nah, i'm looking for other videos i can post with misleading titles :whistling2:


although there is one that i was thinking of posting for people to comment on to see if its cruel or shows that pit bulls aren't vicious by nature.


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

Monge-hipocrit or what !!!!!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Meko said:


> nah, i'm looking for other videos i can post with misleading titles :whistling2:
> 
> 
> although there is one that i was thinking of posting for people to comment on to see if its cruel or shows that pit bulls aren't vicious by nature.


:lol2: trust you :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

serz said:


> Monge-hipocrit or what !!!!!


yips thats what i was thinking a bit of the old pot kettle black going on there :crazy::lol2:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

serz said:


> Monge-hipocrit or what !!!!!


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Oh dear why did you have to start emma and brit off tut tut tut thats not very nice


Aint seen the video yet cus you tube is crap, 
But i didnt even think for a second it was a "pit bull fight" in the voilent sence of the word


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> Oh dear why did you have to start emma and brit off tut tut tut thats not very nice
> 
> 
> Aint seen the video yet cus you tube is crap,
> But i didnt even think for a second it was a "pit bull fight" in the voilent sence of the word


 
LOL we aint that bad are we:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## baby_glass (Jul 3, 2007)

lol those vids made me chuckle but not half as much as some of the comments on this thread,hahahah!!:lol2:


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> LOL we aint that bad are we:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Nope im worse  

Geez can you imagin all 3 of us together lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Faith said:


> Nope im worse
> 
> Geez can you imagin all 3 of us together lol


LOL i would pity who was on the recieving end ha ha ha :crazy:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

monge said:


> :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


hmmm okies then :whistling2::crazy::lol2:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

:whip::war: :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

wow the maturity of these comments truly astounds me. Serious question though monge...how can you condone hunting and justify it...going off the response you gave to the title of the thread? I'm intrigued.



monge said:


> :whip::war: :lol2:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

huting is leigal :lol2:


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

thats me dn lol i like a good argument and my bf is giving me a row coz im sigend in has him:lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not called Charlotte are you? you seem to be as mentally stimulated as she is.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

monge said:


> thats me dn lol i like a good argument and my bf is giving me a row coz im sigend in has him:lol2:


your better off sticking to the smilies, we can understand you more clearly : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tombraider said:


> your better off sticking to the smilies, we can understand you more clearly : victory:


:lol2: that did make me chuckle :lol2:


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> :lol2: that did make me chuckle :lol2:


Honestly though some people are better off just keeping quiet :crazy::lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

tombraider said:


> Honestly though some people are better off just keeping quiet :crazy::lol2:


I couldnt agree with you more on that one :lol2:


----------



## kerrie (May 29, 2006)

awwwwwwwww:flrt:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

i think monge is just craving some attention to be honest. must be feeling a little bit lonley to be creating this much trouble over nothing. 
why dont you just grow up


----------



## monge (Oct 23, 2007)

:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## bronzeyis200 (Jan 25, 2008)

I clicked on it simply because I wanted to know what it really was as I knew youtube would have removed a real dog fight so it had to be something else and :lol2: at the couple of people who took the bait without checking the vid first!!!! hahahahahaaa


----------



## roguez (Mar 19, 2007)

i was intrigued by the title lol but am on enough forums some good some bad  where a lot of links get posted with misleading titles 

can i just say tho what cute puppies and the second one is just adorable


----------

